# الرمز (k) المكتوب على جميع قطع أنابيب الدكتايل .. ما مدلوله ، وما الفرق بين k9,k12,k14



## مهندس تراست (28 مارس 2013)

أعضاء المنتدى الكرامالسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتهتحيه طيبة وبعدأود الاستفسار عن الرموز المكتوبة على قطع الأنابيب الدكتايل حيث يوجد رمز لا أعلم ما دلالته وهو k) فما مدلول هذا الرمز وما الفرق بين (k9)و(k12)و(k14)وما نوع القطع المفضلة من الثلاث أنواع السابقة فى حالة استخدام مواسير دكتايل من النوع (k9)أرجو التفضل بالاجابة ولكم التحية


----------



## m.aziz_sms (22 أبريل 2013)

و الله يبنى السؤال حلو كان نفسى حد يرد عليه


----------

